# Solved: Media Player won't play DVDs



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi. When I try and play a DVD in Media Player, it says "Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because there is a problem with digital copy protection between your DVD drive, decoder, and video card". I have updated the video drivers and the problem remains. I have VLC player and Nero Showtime (which both play DVDs fine) but media player still doesn't work. Are they not compatible with media player as DVD decoders? It's Media Player 11 BTW. Thanks.


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

If your OS is Vista you may try this:
Go to Start (the Vista icon in the lower left corner) > and use one of the following commands...
To set 64-bit WMP11 as default player type:unregmp2.exe /SwapTo:64
To revert to 32-bit WMP11 as the default player type:unregmp2.exe /SwapTo:32


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Are they not compatible with media player as DVD decoders?


Nope. There are some free alternatives but I believe that they only work with unencrypted DVDs.


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for replies. I'm using XP but I will try another DVD Decoder tomorrow. I think I may have an old version of power dvd somewhere. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you using a Screen Saver?

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=935466


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Are you using a Screen Saver?
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=935466





> When you resume a Windows *Vista*-based computer from sleep,


XP.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, but WMP 11 nonetheless.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Yeah, but WMP 11 nonetheless.





> APPLIES TO
> 	Windows Vista Ultimate
> 	Windows Vista Home Premium
> 	Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit Edition
> ...


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

No, I don't use a screensaver but I am just about to try installing power dvd so I'll report back in a few minutes. I check the screen saver thing all the same. Thanks.


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok, I've installed PowerDVD. It has stopped the digital copyright error but now every time I try to play a dvd (with media player or powerDVD) the error report message comes up and it closes.


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok, I fixed it. I uninstalled powerdvd and installed the k-lite codec pack. Works fine now. Thanks for all the replies.


----------

